# Yeast Water For Sourdough Starter



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 21, 2021)

Yup

And raisins even.

You will need.
250 filtered water
4g sugar
100g organic raisins (if you have to use boxed raisins, soak them in hot water for 15 mins. This takes out preservatives and any wa coating)

Add all the ingredients to your container and close the lid tightly. Shake it vigorously until the sugar has completely dissolved. 
Then, place it in a warm area away from direct sunlight.

It usually takes me 3 to 4 days until it's ready to use. 
leave it on my kitchen counter where the temperature is usually anywhere from 74 to 76 degrees F.

This is a 7-10 day process before straining and adding any type of flour.

I will post daily on the progress

Day 1


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 21, 2021)

I would soak and discard the water from any "organic" produce.  Organic does not guarantee no chemicals.
Organic means they are treated with a listed product.

Funny, raisins is one of the adds to home brewed beer to increase the alcohol production


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2021)

I soaked these anyways in hot water.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2021)

Day 2
Few bubbles at the bottom. Shake and open top to let out any gas buildup.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 24, 2021)

Huge fail

Loaded with mold this morning....TOSS

Oh well less than a buc in raisins.


----------

